# Neuanfang



## BlueCobra (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Rollenspieler,

Also ich hab keine lust mehr an wahn "höher, schneller, weiter" und wollte mich mal nach etwas neuen umschauen.
Zu meinen WoW spiel bisher:
Also ich habe auf einem PvP Server angefangen Magierin dort bis 70 gespielt dann fing es an einfach nicht mehr zu gehen weil einfach zu viele anders dachten als ich.
Mein plan also anderer Server neues glück diesmal PvE dort habe ich dann eine Schamanin auf level 80 gespielt dann fing es eingentlich genauso an ich wollte mal dies mal das was aber keiner ernst nahm weil alle nur hinter epics  her waren. Na ja auf jeden fall hab ich noch solo nen wenig gespielt auch die eine oder andere ini aber die luft war raus.

Was ich suche ist neue freude am spiel und leute die nicht hetzten oder dich als looser hinstellen nur weil du nicht das epic hast oder noch nie in der ini warst.
Also lange rede kurzer sinn:  RP PvP oder PvE ist mir egal ne gemeinschaft mit der man sich unterhalten kann und wieder freude am spiel und an kleinigkeiten findet. 
Ich würde so gern mit dem richtigen lvl die Aufgaben im spiel machen und auch mal am rand das eine oder andere ziel oder herausforderung meistern.

Also wer kann mir einen RP- Server nenen und eine Gilde am besten auf seiten der allianz die einigermaßen das erfüllt was ich möchte.

LG Cobra

PS: Frage ist es ein "no go" auf einem RP einen w char spielen wenn man in rl m ist???


----------



## BigBadBull (8. Juli 2009)

Mir ging es damals ähnlich wie dir. Habe auch vorher nur auf PvP Servern gespielt und war davon halt irgendwann nicht mehr angetan. Bin dann auf die Forscherliga gegangen und hab dort neu angefangen und es war die beste Entscheidung die ich treffen konnte. Ohne große Ahnung von den anderen RP-Servern zu haben (welche schätzungsweise einen gleich guten Standard haben) kann ich die gute alte Forscherliga nur empfehlen. Türlich gibt es auch Querschläger und Epicverehrer. Aber die sind auf jedem Server denk ich normal. 

Hier der Link zum Forscherliga Forum falls du dich ein bißchen informieren willst.

Da ich Hordler bin kenn ich mich nur flüchtig mit den Allianzgilden aus, deswegen schau dich am besten einfach ein wenig im Forum um. Freundliche Leute findest du bei den Allianzler bestimmt auch.

In diesem Sinne
Rektan, Meuchelmörder der Sektion Sonnensturm

P.S. Selbstverständlich kannst du im RP auch eine Frau spielen. Es geht ja genau darum eine *Rolle* zu spielen und nicht den Spieler am PC darzustellen. Würde mir z.B. super schwer fallen nen männlichen Heiler mit voller Überzeugung im RP unterzubringen. Schlüpf einfach in die Rolle die du interessant findest.


----------



## MrGimbel (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab aus ähnlichen Gründen von einem PvP auf einen RP-Realm (Die Aldor) gewechselt. Ich spiele dort 3 Klassen mehr oder weniger intensiv, mit meinem Magier bin ich in einer RP-Gilde, die so einmal die Woche ein RP- Event veranstaltet. Zusätzlich gibt es auch noch genug Leute, die spontan etwas auf die Beine stellen wollen. 
Ich würde mal behaupten, der größte Unterschied zu anderen Realms ist, dass auf Rp-Realms viel mehr getwinkt wird. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand, im unteren Levelbereich ist viel mehr los. Ich hab bisher keine Probleme gehabt, eine Gruppe für Inis zu finden, selbst eher unpopuläre Inis wie Gnomeregan hab ich mit meinem Magier und Krieger jeweils 2mal gemacht, ohne einem Highlevel hinterher zu laufen.

Ansonsten unterhält man sich meist über /s in angemessener Sprache und nutzt Add-Ons wie FlagRSP oder GryphonHeartItems, um die Spielfigur auszuarbeiten bzw um RP-relevante Gegenstände (Siegelringe, Berichte und Bücher) zu erstellen.

Für Hintegrundwissen bezüglich der Geschichte von WoW empfiehlt es sich einen Blick in WoWwiki oder dem Forscherliga-Wiki zu werfen. Gilden findet man recht schnell, wobei es auch häufiger mal vorkommt, dass der Wunsch eine Gilde zu gründen vor der Ausarbeitung eines Konzepts steht.

Willkommen auf der entspannten Seite von WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueCobra (9. Juli 2009)

Danke schon mal für die ersten Antworten.
Bin dann gestern erstmal auf die Forschliga gegangen und hab mir ne Draenei Magierin erstellt 
und nun versuche ich nach Sturmwind zu kommen. Im Startgebiet waren recht viele Twinks unterwegs 
zwar nicht gesprächig aber immer schön freudlich danke auf meinen buff und auch ein Hallo zurück.
Mal schauen wie  sich das entwickelt bin aber noch nicht davon abgeneigt noch einen server zu testen.
In das wiki hab ich mich schon ein wenig eingelesen und es hört sich wirklich wie die ruhige seite von WoW an.
Alles kann nichts muss so könnte mir das spiel wieder richtig freude machen.
Die Add On hab ich mir mal angeschaut da muss man mal sehen was die meisten da benutzen aber FlagRSP lande ich mir auf jeden fall schon mal runter.

LG Cobra

PS: Draenei Magierin Saphiraa (die Forscherliga) sucht Freunde um gemeinsam Abenteuer zu bestehen und diese zu feiern, 
      zum lachen, tanzen und einfach nur spass haben.


----------



## ligeti (28. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele auf dem Server Dethecus und bin Mitglied der Gilde Radical Dreamers. Ich benütze das Spiel als Ausgleich zu meiner Arbeit und um ab und zu Dampf abzulassen. Grosses Vergnügen bereitet mir das Hochleveln einzelner Charakter und ich lasse mir dafür auch genügend Zeit und Ruhe. Nebenbei habe ich meine kleine Priesterin Sya mit der ich wöchentliche mit meiner Gilde in eine grössere Instanz wie Naxx oder höheres mitgehe. Einige meine Gildengenossen sind erfahrene Spieler die wohl schon fast alles gesehen haben was es zu sehen gibt. Doch das tolle an ihnen ist, dass sie deine Tempo und deine Spielart akzeptieren. Auf dem TS läuft meist das Radio Radical-Dreamers - sprich läute quatschen miteinander über dies und das und amüsieren dich beim zuhören oder animieren dich zum mitquatschen.
Unterstützung bekomme ich wenn ich sie brauche und Ruhe genauso.
Falls du Interesse hast an dieser Art von Zusammenspiel nimm doch einfach mit mir Kontakt auf.
lg


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

BlueCobra schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die ersten Antworten.
> Bin dann gestern erstmal auf die Forschliga gegangen und hab mir ne Draenei Magierin erstellt
> und nun versuche ich nach Sturmwind zu kommen. Im Startgebiet waren recht viele Twinks unterwegs
> zwar nicht gesprächig aber immer schön freudlich danke auf meinen buff und auch ein Hallo zurück.
> ...


Das wichtigste ist es, das Rollenspiel zu geniessen, leute anzuspielen und gemeinsam zu reden.
Lass dich nicht von Pseudo-Rlern-Besserwissern, Ooclern und Kranken Rplern (Arthas Tochter, Halbdaemon und lesbischer Drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) stoeren, ignorier sie


----------



## b.kelmendi (29. Juli 2009)

[sup]in Over hill hab ich mit  schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 angefangen und dann wollte ich nur noch in Over hill und jetzt nach 2 monat und 3tagen lvl 80[/sup] und coll auch mit druide,krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kato-San (5. August 2009)

Bis jetzt hatte ich meine besten Rollenspielertage auf Die Aldor.
Es gibt in Sturmwind und auch in Darnassus guten Zufalls-RP, gibt schon ein paar Events wie ein Teehaus in Darnassus und nette Gilden.
Auf der Hordenseite scheints auch nicht schlecht zu sein, hab ich gehört, gibt aber viele Trollstämme (wie bei der allianz viele Nachtelfen).
Man kann aber auch gut nach einen zufallsRP fragen und sich ande3rsdwo treffen, gibt auch viele Gilden mit unterschiedlichen Stellungen, wie z.B. Wache von Sturmwind, Banditen im Wald, Schildwachen von Darnassus, Druidengilde, Untergrundgilden, u.s.w. Also eigentlich kein Problem.

Meine Meinung ist zu dem Geschlecht ist folgender:
Man spielt ja den Charakter und ist der Charakter und nicht der Spieler. 
Also ist es eher die Frage des Geschmackes. Außerdem sollte man es auch realistisch sehen.
Wenn du gerne einen Krieger spielen willst der seine Muckis jedem zeigt, dasnn wirst du in den allermeisten Fällen einen Mann spielen.
Spielst du eine Priesterin als Nachtelfe, dann wird sie meist weiblich seini, weil die weiblichen eigentlich dort die Oberhand haben so wie bei männlichen Druiden, was aber nicht heißt, dass es zwingend sein muss,
da es auch vom anderem Geschlöecht Leute gibt die da dabei sind, aber es gibt auch ein paar Gilden, in der haben männliche Priester weniger zu sagen alös weibliche.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandrel (5. August 2009)

hab mir mal alles durch gelesen! ich hab mal ne zeit lang auf einem PvP server allis gezockt und irgentwie kommt bei mir jetzt das gerücht auf ... das alle die rp server spielen irgentwie schwul wären weil sie woll so sprechen würden : Seit gegrüsst ehren hafter krieger darf ich priester aus leidenschaft mein weg mit euch teilen und euch .... usw. ! ich weiss nicht ob es so ist mitlerweile spiele ich auf nem PvE Horde wegen meiner freunde .. hab aber bock wieder mal allys zu spielen . 
aber irgentwie will ich das nen freund mit spielt mal gugen ob ich das hin bekomme ... oder habt ihr ideen wie ich einen rum kriege ? xP

und das mit dem rp würde ich auch mal versuchen wenn sie nich wie oben reden es kann ja einfach nur freundlich sein : guten tag , hasst du vielleicht lust mit mir nach Naxx zu gehen ? 

oder wie drückt man sich aus?


naja MFG Sandrel


----------



## 11Raiden (6. August 2009)

BlueCobra schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich suche ist neue freude am spiel und leute die nicht hetzten oder dich als looser hinstellen nur weil du nicht das epic hast oder noch nie in der ini warst.
> Also lange rede kurzer sinn:  RP PvP oder PvE ist mir egal ne gemeinschaft mit der man sich unterhalten kann und wieder freude am spiel und an kleinigkeiten findet.
> Ich würde so gern mit dem richtigen lvl die Aufgaben im spiel machen und auch mal am rand das eine oder andere ziel oder herausforderung meistern.
> ...


Also ich empfehle:


RP-PvE
Allianz:

Die Aldor                 (Gilde: Haus der Sinne)
Zirkel des Cenarius  (Gilde: der alte Weg)

Rp-PvP
Horde:

Der Kult der Verdammten (Gilden: Mittmoons, Ogrims Hammer, Wolfen...)


----------



## Cysiaron (13. August 2009)

grundlegend ist, dass man für gutes RP eine hintergrundgeschichte vom char hat. wenn man ihn zu spielen beginnt, dann ist der char noch unbedeutend und unwichtig. 
im laufe des levelns, durch inis, quests, schlachtzüge etc, gewinnt der char an selbstvertrauen.
sehr wichtig sind die charaktereigenschaften. hierbei ist drauf zu achten, auch schlechte einzubauen. denn gerade diese runden einen char vollkommen ab.
nehmen mer mal meinen orkkrieger:
er ist stark, äußerst brutal und beleidigt alles und jeden. wenn er dann herausgefordert wird, dann macht er sich dünne. er ist quasi ein maulheld.
weibliche chars baggert er natürlich immer an, meißt mit anzüglichen bemerkungen. wenn dann aber eine darauf eingeht, dann ist er plötzlich total schüchtern.


----------

